
Project Scheduling and Resource Management on Autopilot - tobiashieb
https://teamgridapp.com/scheduling.html
======
tobiashieb
Over 1.5 years, we've been thinking how to simplify the scheduling of projects
and resources. With the new TeamGrid Scheduling we have found a solution that
completely automatically handles the scheduling of your projects, tasks and
team resources.

All you have to do is set up your TeamGrid project, enter a due date, create
tasks including the estimated time and that's it. The system will now
automatically schedule and make sure that all tasks and projects are on
schedule.

We also released the new TeamGrid Assistant. The assistant communicates with
your team and makes sure everyone knows what to focus on. The assistant also
communicates directly with your project managers so that they learn very early
when problems indicate.

We believe that this technology will change your project management forever.

I am looking forward to your feedback.

